# 13 year old girl Benches 240lb RAW



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2017)

*13 year old girl Benches 240lb RAW*

Published on Mar 17, 2013
MARYANA NAUMOVA, 13 years old, from russia benches 240 pounds RAW at the MHP power pitt at the 2013 Arnold Classic. 

https://youtu.be/bxAc97K2I5M


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> *13 year old girl Benches 240lb RAW*
> 
> Published on Mar 17, 2013
> MARYANA NAUMOVA, 13 years old, from russia benches 240 pounds RAW at the MHP power pitt at the 2013 Arnold Classic.
> ...



Powerlifting is gay as fuck.

Bodybuilding with high reps for muscle growth/defintion and focusing on muscle contraction is where its at. She is extremely strong for her age. Just not my cup of tea.

Aesthetics is where its at for me. Why the fuck would you even worry about lifting serious weight if you just want to look good?  I could name you five guys who can't lift worth shit for strength but are ripped more than the guys that do 300 pound max outs at the gym with poor form. I remember the god Zyzz who said the same thing about the gym. He admitted he didn't go there to prove how strong he was and actually would lift pretty light weight compared to most guys. Instead focusing on contraction and muscle mind connection. For example at my gym there is a guy who comes in with his gay as fuck gallon of water jug. Thinks he's some bad ass cause he lifts low reps and heavy weight. Guy has a belly on him like William the Refrigerator Perry. If he gets laid he is definitely opening up the yellow pages and dialing "1-800-suck my dick."


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 26, 2017)

> Aesthetics is where its at for me.



That's what the weak pussies say.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Powerlifting is gay as fuck.
> 
> Bodybuilding with high reps for muscle growth/defintion and focusing on muscle contraction is where its at. She is extremely strong for her age. Just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Aesthetics is where its at for me. Why the fuck would you even worry about lifting serious weight if you just want to look good?  I could name you five guys who can't lift worth shit for strength but are ripped more than the guys that do 300 pound max outs at the gym with poor form. I remember the god Zyzz who said the same thing about the gym. He admitted he didn't go there to prove how strong he was and actually would lift pretty light weight compared to most guys. Instead focusing on contraction and muscle mind connection. For example at my gym there is a guy who comes in with his gay as fuck gallon of water jug. Thinks he's some bad ass cause he lifts low reps and heavy weight. Guy has a belly on him like William the Refrigerator Perry. If he gets laid he is definitely opening up the yellow pages and dialing "1-800-suck my dick."



I also prefer bodybuilding but to call PL gay when bodybuilders get on stage in a thong all oiled up and pose? lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2017)

I wouldn't say power lifting is gay but I would much rather be ascetically pleasing than the guy with the huge gut who lifts the whole gym but also eats the left side of the menu to support that strenth, plus I'm an old fuck who breaks easy....


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 28, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I wouldn't say power lifting is gay but I would much rather be ascetically pleasing than the guy with the huge gut who lifts the whole gym but also eats the left side of the menu to support that strenth




Well said. Fuck Powerlifting phaggots.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 1, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Well said. Fuck Powerlifting phaggots.



We know who the weak pussy is now.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2017)

Well that's just fucking impressive.

BTW, there are plenty of lean and jacked powerlifters, just look outside the super heavy weights. 

Konstantin Konstantinovs:

https://www.t-nation.com/img/photos/2011/11-679-05/konstantin.jpg







Ed Coan:


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2017)

Can't deny the feat, buts what's the deal with the arched back and reduced range reps????


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 4, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Can't deny the feat, buts what's the deal with the arched back and reduced range reps????
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro



Powerlifting rules.  Shoulders, ass and feet must remain in contact on the bench and floor, respectively.  Arched back reduces the range of motion allowing more weight to be moved.


----------

